# S.D.F. Salmond



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2007)

Stewart Dingwall Fordyce Salmond, Scottish Presbyterian (June 22, 1838 - April 20, 1905) served as Principal at the United Free College in Aberdeen, Scotland and at the time of his death "he was generally regarded as its [Aberdeen's] foremost citizen." He was the author of _An exposition of the shorter catechism : containing the summary of Christian doctrine_; _An Introduction to the Literature of the New Testament_; _The Christian Doctrine of Immortality_; _The Life of Christ: Bible Class Primers Series_; _The Parables of Our Lord. Series of Bible Class Primers_; and an essay on "Hell" in _A Dictionary of the Bible, Dealing with its Language, Literature, and Contents, Including the Biblical Theology_, edited by James Hastings, vol. 2 (Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1898), pp. 343-46; among other works, including a translation of _The Extant Works and Fragments of Hippolytus of Rome, Fragments from Commentaries on Various Books of Scripture_, and a translation of _St. Augustin: A Harmony of the Gospels_.


----------

